# -
! 
        31  2013 ...  , ,     31 ... /    ( ... ). - ?? :-(

----------

:     31 ...    30 , 29  -  .   1  -   (,   31  -       31 )...  ..

----------


## ANRy

,  ,        ?

----------


## .

2010 .   . .  10.2012  .  1.91. ( 20),   "  " 20.07.2010 . :  1932.

----------


## ANRy

,       "-",  "-".
     "       ".  ,      .

----------

